# Last time I go to petsmart



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon cichlid tank, I went out bought a common pleco thenn relized i wasnt going to be able to go up to a 55 as soon as I thought. So I went to Petsmart and got a rubberlip pleco to replace the common. He's been in there for 3 days and I just noticed he is covered in ICK. Im soooo pissed, if he dies and kills any of my fish Im going to complain like crazy to have them replace my fish. I just started a ick treatment and hope it saves my tank. I really really dont want to start over, this tank has been going for 3 months or so and I really like that cichlids that are in there now.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

*make sure to take out your carbon if you use it*


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

also thats why its a good idea to set up a quaratine tank before you add new fish to your aquarium!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Never could understand why quarantine tanks are not used by more people. Something as simple as a rubbermaid tub, with a small sponge filter and a heater could prevent so much unneccessary sickness and fish loss. I run an extra sponge filter always in one or two of my tanks. In this way when I bring home a new fish, or two or three,, I simply fill up a spare tub or ten gal tank, slap a heater and sponge filter in it, and place the fish in the quarantine tank for a week to ten days. If all seems ok ,then I place the new fish in my aquarium. If the fish exhibits signs of illness ,then it is much easier and cheaper to treat a small tank or tub if one is so inclined and I don't run the risk of infecting a whole tank.:shock:


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Im going to look for a cheap 2.5 gallon tank to use as a quarantine tank. Ive read about using them on here and didnt think about it when got this fish. It is something I will do from now on though


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

well that sucks! sorry about the ick man.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope you fish are ok.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well looks like he lost the battle, just found him upside down on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

man that sucks!


----------



## Jerryed (Oct 4, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> I have a 29 gallon cichlid tank, I went out bought a common pleco thenn relized i wasnt going to be able to go up to a 55 as soon as I thought. So I went to Petsmart and got a rubberlip pleco to replace the common. He's been in there for 3 days and I just noticed he is covered in ICK. Im soooo pissed, if he dies and kills any of my fish Im going to complain like crazy to have them replace my fish. I just started a ick treatment and hope it saves my tank. I really really dont want to start over, this tank has been going for 3 months or so and I really like that cichlids that are in there now.



Sorry to hear about the ICH. I never buy live anything from my petsmart. most of the tanks have the "fish under observation" stickers on them and lots of dead fish.

Petco is a little better but only int he summer. When winter coes on their fish all die. Ill stick with my lfs and mail order.

I did get ich in my tank when I got my pleco form walmart. Used malachite green and raised tank temp to 84. 9 days later all signs gone and the tank was put back to 76-78. No trouble since.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Didnt know I should have raised the temp, next time ill do that too


----------



## Jerryed (Oct 4, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> Didnt know I should have raised the temp, next time ill do that too


Sorry was just quoting what I did not necessarily what you should do. Every tank is different and treatment of ICH can be different too.

I got lucky that I had no recurrence of ICH. Trust me it can be much worse. :-?

Again sorry for your fish loss :-(


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

well just treating didnt work this time, so Ill give it a shot next time. Could have any worse of an outcome


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well just lost another in the battle against ICH. After my pleco died I didnt notice anything on any others, but I guess I hadnt really looked at my catfish all that well. Yesterday I saw him swimming around in the middle of the day(which is unlike him) and noticed white dots all over. Kept going with ICH treatment but today he was dead. Still going to keep treating for a couple more days cause I think one of the cichlids might have it, that or its a white spot from fighting.

Im sooooo over ICH. I swear from here on out I will NEVER buy from anywhere but my LFS.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Here try this Stop treating your fish. Take your temp to 86 degree's F Slowly over a couple of days. Change One 5 gallon bucket of water each day. Let the water stay at 86 degree's for 7 days. Then after 7 days go to every other day water change same amount 5 gallons, and slowly lower the temp to 78, by 1 degree a day. The ick cant live over 85 degrees. I hope this will help.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

awsome thanks for the help


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

When the fish store chain like Petco, Petsmart get new fish they get stressed. Sometimes I ask when they got the fish. If you see dead, fish with Ich avoid buying that day and come back in about a week and check again. I had a fish that died within 5 days of getting it and I took it back to Petco to get a refund. My water was fine. They wanted the water seperate form the dead fish in the bag as they told me that the dead fish in the bag with water will foul the water for testing to make sure your water did not kill the fish. I got a refund this time but next time I need to bring the water seperate. They have a 15 day return policy for dead fish. I have also returned fish that did not get along with my other fish for a refund with no problem.

I'm so sorry about your fish. If you go out and buy a small hospital tank make sure it is big enough to house your bigger fish if they get sick. I bought a 2.5 gal. but switched it out for a 5 gal. as I have 1 large angelfish that is over 6" big and if it got sick the 2.5 gal would be to small. When the hospital tank in not used I house live plants and dwarf shrimps in it or you can put Mystery snails in it as they are easy to remove when you have to treat the water with medicine over taking out all the dwarf shrimps, Keep a few small fish in it til you have to use it to keep the bio going in the tank.

Check craigslist for your hospital tank. I bought one on craigslist for $10 5 gal. hex and it had everything included except the heater. You can get a cheap heater at Walmart for under $7 for a 2-5 gal. tank.

I use stresscoat in the tank with new fish also you can use Pimafix,Melafixm in case they do get sick in the hospital tank that medicine is safe for snails, dwarf shrimps,plants. I use them together. I would keep the fish in the hospital tank for 1 1/2-2 weeks and if all goes well put them in the main tank.

I'm not sure what size tank you have but I have a 55 gal. and invested in a Submariner Uv Sterilizer/Clarifier. I got it from drsfostersmith.com for $74.99 for a 5W. It's for up to 40 gal. the next size was 9W and was for a 100 gal. It prevents disease causing microorganisms. My fish in that tank are so healthy and the water is clear, I just wish they made them for smaller tanks like 20, 10, 5 gal. tanks.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

well it looks like I may be winning against the ICH. All my fish seem to be free of the nasty bug. Im still raising the temp and doing water changes for a while more


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats good. Now what is your temp today?


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Its at 86.4 today is the first day


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

1077 said:


> Never could understand why quarantine tanks are not used by more people. Something as simple as a rubbermaid tub, with a small sponge filter and a heater could prevent so much unneccessary sickness and fish loss. I run an extra sponge filter always in one or two of my tanks. In this way when I bring home a new fish, or two or three,, I simply fill up a spare tub or ten gal tank, slap a heater and sponge filter in it, and place the fish in the quarantine tank for a week to ten days. If all seems ok ,then I place the new fish in my aquarium. If the fish exhibits signs of illness ,then it is much easier and cheaper to treat a small tank or tub if one is so inclined and I don't run the risk of infecting a whole tank.:shock:


LOL thats how I usually do it. Rubbermaid tubs. They make nice 8-10gal transparent blue ones. Most of the time I come home with the fish before I bother with setting the tank up. 

As far as ick goes I wouldn't be too worried. Parasites are usually easy to get rid of IMO. Make sure that you treat for at least a week after symptoms have disappeared. Ick loves to pop back up if you don't.


----------

